# Looking for leasing land for deer hunting



## wrochele (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Folks,
We are from Vermont and I have a group which annually takes a vacation, Which is called a deer hunt. We have over many years traveled to Anti-Acosta, Ontario, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, Maine, and Ohio. We are older and mostly retired. We are looking for some land to lease for white tail hunting and 4-6 persons would attend the hunt. Please reply with questions. 
Regards,
Wayne J Rocheleau
264 Wexford Lane
Charlotte Vt, 05445
802-338-8948 Cell


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Try Kentucky I hear they have way bigger deer than Ohio, this state is all leased out and void of any deer to speak of.


----------



## wrochele (Dec 4, 2014)

Thaank-You for the infomation, Due know of any contacts in Kentucky. Thanks again my friend


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Try contacting Borders just outside of Ashland they can probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Try base camp leasing. They will hook you up.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL flathead76 didnt miss a beat


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a 100 acre property for 14k for a week &#128521;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry - All land in Ohio has been leased. Please try Michigan. Thanks!


----------

